
Mobile Presence: The Essential Attributes - danw
http://idlemode.com/2007/03/01/mobile-presence-the-essential-attributes/
======
eli
I think most analysts I know assume that "presence" will be a standard mobile
feature in the next few years.

------
eli
Also, there are a couple of existing solutions. I know Orative has one for
BlackBerries.

